# Sibelius 6 sounds



## Kalmor (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey there,

So I was just messing around on Sibelius 6 just to get some ideas for pieces going when I couldn't help but realize the sibelius note sounds seems to well.. 'lack' something for use of a better term. Now I know this is only computer software and trying to emulate the sounds that the instruments actually make but some of them sound a little off and too electronic to me. I've had a play around with the reverb and style settings in the menus and have had _some _success but not much.

So I was just wondering if there are any better sound packs for sibelius 6 that are preferably free because I don't want to spend Â£164 on a sound pack for someone who just enjoys making music as a hobby. I don't really want to be exporting 'off' sounds into .wav files to upload to FA or other places because it wouldn't be nice listening (to me anyway).

If any of you must know, I play the violin clarinet and a little bit of piano.

Thanks,

Raptros

p.s I'm a little bit of a perfectionist I guess


----------



## Eleziek (Sep 26, 2012)

In truths, I would not look at Sibelius (Or Finale) as a playback device. While yes, there have been a lot more playback features implemented through different versions (Especially with Sib 7), it is not the best software to use if you want to get really great sound, no matter what samples you have. Regardless of what features are implemented, in the end they are simply best at being notation software. I would highly suggest looking into taking whatever it is you are putting into Sibelius, exporting the midi data, and moving it into a seperate DAW, like Logic, ProTools, or Ableton Live. This gives you access to a LOT more playback features, better plugins, and makes things much easier to work with. For an example of what can be done using this process, check out my track "Distance" on my profile. It's an older work of mine, and was my first ever journey into using high quality samples to flesh out a piece, but it's a good example of what can be done if you are willing to step out of Sibelius and work with another program.

Distance - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6296425/

As far as free samples go, if you are truly wanting to get quality sound then don't expect to get anything legitimately for free. It costs a lot of money to record and craft good samples, especially if you are looking at things such as orchestral or band. That's why you see sample packs going for $500+, even on the low end. I wish it weren't so, trust me, I'd love to have all sorts of new, shiny, professional sounds at my disposal. 

On the other hand, if you are writing orchestral, band, or some kind of chamber/mixed ensemble music, get in touch with a local college or university with a music department! A lot of those places will have composer/new music forums and can assist in getting your things performed by something much better than samples, live musicians! Trust me, nothing beats hearing something you poured your heart and soul into being played by live people. To me, a work is never complete until I've heard it put on stage.

If you have any questions, feel free to shoot me a PM and I might be able to help you further!


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 26, 2012)

Eleziek said:


> On the other hand, if you are writing orchestral, band, or some kind of chamber/mixed ensemble music, get in touch with a local college or university with a music department! A lot of those places will have composer/new music forums and can assist in getting your things performed by something much better than samples, live musicians! Trust me, nothing beats hearing something you poured your heart and soul into being played by live people. To me, a work is never complete until I've heard it put on stage.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to shoot me a PM and I might be able to help you further!


I have actually thought about doing this. I am also lead violin in my school/county orchestra so I think it'll give us something to do at lunchtimes as we have no public perfomances at the start of the school year. I could record solo violin parts in myself but the other instruments i'll have to get my fellow orchestra members to record. I don't have _great _recording equipment myself, but I know that the music department have direct line ins for electric/bass guitars, better quality mics and such. 

Though to be honest I didn't really expect sound samples to be in the Â£'00s. I've spent enough on sibelius as it is, even with a discount. What I was also thinking of doing was exporting the files from sibelius of the instruments with a _decent_ sound quaility and merging them with sounds of the other instruments from other (cheap or free) programs. I'll figure out how to do this once I have actually finished the score to my pentatonic minimalist piece (example of this style is the exorcist theme) for my course (of which I have to compose about 40 pieces in 2 years and the best two go forward to the examiners).

But anyway, thanks for the advice! Oh and your "Distance" piece sounds amazing! I'll keep in touch if I need any help.


----------



## Oly (Sep 28, 2012)

Hundreds for samples is _cheap_.
Some pro sound packs like East-West Quantum Leap can cost several _thousands, _and are so large that the cost includes a hard drive with the library pre-loaded, since it takes up several hundred GB.

But yeah, with free/budget samples it's always going to be harder to get a natural and versatile sound.

Not sure on the capabilities of Sibelius but if you're looking for a good audio editor, VST/sampler host, and mixing/mastering tool, Reaper is free to try and use with no limitations at all, and only 60 dollars for a personal license. And it's got some better features than Pro Tools even has.

also; check freesound.org for some samples. It's not gonna consistently get you stuff of the same flexibility and quality of a professional sample library, but you can find some great material to work with on there.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 28, 2012)

Oly said:


> Hundreds for samples is _cheap_.
> Some pro sound packs like East-West Quantum Leap can cost several _thousands, _and are so large that the cost includes a hard drive with the library pre-loaded, since it takes up several hundred GB.
> 
> But yeah, with free/budget samples it's always going to be harder to get a natural and versatile sound.
> ...


Thanks for this! I'll take a look at those tomorrow as it's getting quite late here.

EDIT/UPDATE - Yeah reaper looks awesome. I'll give the 30 day trial a go and decide weather to buy or not then


----------

